# Wheel question



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

To save my nice 17" wheels I am going to run some crappier wheels for the winter, and possibly autocross events. What is the lug pattern on the Spec V? (4X?) Also, will 15" rims fit over the brakes fine? I have heard 1st gen Altima rims will work...True? 

TIA 

-Jason


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is true that the first generation Alti Steelies work fine. I'm not sure of the lug pattern on the spec. I'll find out and get back to you on that, but anyways, welcome to the family.

-Sam


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

4x114.3


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*NICE*

THX GUYS! I am gonna swap rims with my dad soon and see how they look. He has a 97 Altima with the factory 15" 5 star alloys. Plus he has been buggin me to swap the 17's on his Alti just for giggles.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

This does no belong in this section. LOL 
J, we here got rules to follow. Do a board search on "nazi" or "nazis". Us moderaters are gonna have a fun time with you. LOL Muhahaha


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*ZIG HAIL*

P, Easy on the newbie! Don't make me come down to NH and kick your butt! ( Don't mess with the tattood white boy with the bald head.... J/K ) Regardless, I am loving the new ride..almost 90 miles in 24 hours since purchase.


----------

